# Idaho Unit 70-1



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I know this is probably a longshot, but I drew an Idaho Elk tag on Unit 70-1 which is a combination of 70, 71, 72, 73, 73A, and 74. It was my second choice unit, and I have never hunted the unit. I plan on spending the next three weekends scouting up there, but I have absolutely no idea on where to start. I know that the elk are sparse in most areas, but i'm not looking for a monster. I have placed some calls to the Idaho Fish and Game with not much luck as far an intel. I have also reached out to some landowners via the "AccessYES" program, with little intel as well. This is my last ditch effort to find some information on what seems to be a hunt on a unit that has little information to research!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I would just pick a spot of national forest and go. I started deer hunting Idaho this year and just found a piece of public land on Google Earth that looked like it might hold animals. I was hiking up the hill maybe only 20 minutes and the next ridge over (only about 300 yards) were about 10 cows and a bull. I'm going back up this weekend and already know far more than the last weekend. Hunting a new place takes A LOT of hard work and effort, but you have to start by just going.


----------

